# Smart Phone Key



## Stellarjim (Jun 30, 2020)

When I first bought my Model 3, the smart phone key worked perfectly. Walk up to the car and it unlocked like magic. It was beautiful! But a year later, it's kind of a crap shoot. Sometimes it works, and many times it doesn't. I have to open the app to get into my car. Anyone else finding this issue???
Thanks.

Jim


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Many many posts on this issue. Search will probably bring up quite a few. Here's a link to some guidance.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/ios-app-authentication-issues.16496/post-287790


----------

